# set dicône "genre ancien, retro"



## PoTo (5 Août 2009)

Bonjours

Jai pas mal farfouillé est jai pas trouver !

Je cherche un set dicône du genre ancien, rétro (une vielle boussole pour safari, une plume pour iWork, une vielle camera, une vielle appareille photo,...... enfin vous avez compris !

Je me demender si vous saviez ou je peu trouver sa !

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Merci d'utiliser le fil approprié.

Peut-être une piste par ici.


----------



## PoTo (5 Août 2009)

Je savais qui y avait un fil mais j'arriver pas a le retrouver!

Merci


----------

